

Startup Deck is now available for Android thanks to iPG - c1sc0
http://fr.anc.is/2012/05/06/startup-deck-for-android/

======
pranayairan
Hi, I'm the developer of the Android version, if you have any suggestions on
how to improve this, please let me know.

------
blacktar
I use it on the iPhone and I'm thrilled to see that even more people can now
enjoy the app!

